# OMG! I got a ride from Boris Said in the FINA McLaren F1 car!



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

How I loved hearing that sound during lunch yesterday!


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

Gald you had fun. If anyone here deserves it, it's you.


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Dave Mecey said for his ride they were going 167 on the oval and 140's in the infield. Crazy!!

Here's my pics:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

SergioK said:


> Damn Scott, you pull out all the stops! ... and I 'think' my name was called for the raffle... but I was too tired to sit in the car.


Hehe, one of your co-instructors was trying to buy my spot in line 

I think Ken (from EvoSport) would like a turn as I wait for take-off


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

LUCKY LUCKY SCOTT! :thumbup:


----------



## DrivingMaryland (Jun 16, 2004)

simply amazing, congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

binaryfarms said:


> No raffle win for me, but I did get some pics and video. Doesn't capture the sound of the cars - it was deafening (in a good way) and rattled your lungs. Awesome - thanks to BMW and the CCA for bringing the cars and especially the drivers!
> 
> http://www.binaryfarms.com/Videos/oFestRaceCars.wmv
> http://members14.clubphoto.com/melanie580630/2455033/guest.phtml


Great video! Thanks for capturing it :thumbup: :bigpimp:


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey, Scott, it was great to see you too at the California Speedway! (man, what did I look like after that ride?????  : puke: )

Hope you don't mind, but I posted a link to your posting here at Car and Driver (just to make them all jealous :angel: )


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

car_for_mom said:


> Hey, Scott, it was great to see you too at the California Speedway! (man, what did I look like after that ride?????  : puke: )
> 
> Hope you don't mind, but I posted a link to your posting here at Car and Driver (just to make them all jealous :angel: )


That's great - did you get to do a ride as well? If so, in which car and who drove?


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Jul 11, 2004)

I met Boris once in line for a porta potty. I was at a truck race when he was trying his hand at NASCAR Trucks. I had a pit pass so I was just tooling around and my bladder was sending urgent msgs to me about getting rid of some budweiser I collected. Anyway I was heading to a porta thingy and I had a M3 Champions shirt on and I hear someone behind me say thats the wrong shirt to wear at a Truck race. I turn around and its Boris I was like OMG ! , we chatted a few minutes and what was funny was no one around seemed to know who he was, dumb NASCAR crowd, he said I was the only one who asked for an autograph all weekend. Anyway very cool guy and nice sinse of dry humor as he cracked on all the drunk fat Little E fans walking around w/ the Little E shirts, socks, hats , coolers, etc.. he asked if I knew anybody in merchandise mkting. Umm no sorry.


----------

